# Wiring 1/25 scale dist



## Rusty_S85 (Apr 7, 2018)

I drilled out with the smallest bits I have the spark plugs on my 312 Y8 for my Fireball Roberts race car. I got the sparkplug wires on order (black and brown) but the thing is how does one do the dist? I like to use the kit dist but my drill bit even the smallest one is too large and it doesn't look like I could drill out the towers on the dist to install the wires into.

How do others attach wires to the kit supplied dist?

I watched on youtube and so far the only one I found the guy drills the dist out and glues just a bundle of wires in and don't worry about using the towers. Surely there is an alternative to that.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Been awhile since I did 1/25, but I used stripped wire insulation pieces to make boots to slide over the posts and inserted the 'wire' part into the open end. Most of the time the engine block end just got glued to the side as it wasnt visible inside the engine bay.

I am sure there are many different ways (and probably a lot eaiser and better looking) than what I used and I am looking forward to hearing more ideals. :cheers2:


----------



## Rusty_S85 (Apr 7, 2018)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Been awhile since I did 1/25, but I used stripped wire insulation pieces to make boots to slide over the posts and inserted the 'wire' part into the open end. Most of the time the engine block end just got glued to the side as it wasnt visible inside the engine bay.
> 
> I am sure there are many different ways (and probably a lot eaiser and better looking) than what I used and I am looking forward to hearing more ideals. :cheers2:


Same here. I ordered some brown and black spark plug wire material from Mega Hobby. Only place I found that had the brown.

Since this current model is #22 Fireball Roberts car from '57 I want to do the wires the correct way which is brown coil wire and black plug wires. I would love to just say screw it and run an aftermarket dist or a do it yourself dist kit but the dist just looks like its way too fat which would be more of a electronic ignition system like a DSI/DSII/HEI instead of the smaller cap found for Points. I thought of trying to CA glue the boots to the nubs then inserting the wire into the boots securing with CA glue. Just don't know how durable it would be.


----------



## Rusty_S85 (Apr 7, 2018)

Well if someone is looking for a detailed prewired dist, here you go.

Distributor, Pre-Wired, Black Cap 1/25 - Ted's Modeling Marketplace

That wont work for me as the cap is too short which looks more like a DSI or DSII ignition system. Would work great for my '82 F150 build. But wont look right on my '56 and '57 builds.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Wow! That is realistic for sure! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rusty_S85 (Apr 7, 2018)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Wow! That is realistic for sure! :thumbsup:


Yep he even sells HEI style as well.

Just nothing out there so far that I have found that is a points style dist. Closest would be a magneto as its tall and skinny but doesn't look like a regular dist.


----------

